# Rudy 05.01.10



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well met up with some friends at BPS for a day out at Rudy.
Got to the ramp around 8:30 with not alot of people going out , pulled up to unload and a guy on a Hobie sound some blues caught by the grass island.
Last of the high so we hit the back water first just to check.

One of my friends Jason on his Ride 135









Trolled the straights by the grass and pulled a few blues, talked to marine patrol and was told the ocean was flat 
Trolled all the way with the wind to our backs made good time 
A few folks on the rocks/wall








picked up this little fellow near the jetty rocks ....17in schooly









Off rudy beach trolling water was nice








After jigging the rocks , beached the yaks and took a dip








While heading back in I hooked into something big that spun my yak around and straightin out a heavy duty interlock.
Buddies Jason and Eric with our catch of the day








Mess of blues ready to clean








Great day on the water with friends 
score of the day :
8 blues and 1 lost ( jump out of the boat)
1 short strpier
1 under sized flatty
1 hugh pullage 
priceless
Baits used :
blue back chrome rattlin/traps
rootbeer swim bait curlytails
pearl gulp shrimp/red jig head
peeler crab ( the hugh bite that broke my off )

jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice Jerry.

Jelous haha


----------



## Pier Fisher (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice pictures! I gotta meet up with you guys one day. I wanna head out to the ocean front but too afraid to go by myself.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Jerry nice report I was back home last weekend but the weather was crappy so no fishing was done, need to get down there when the weather is nice


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> Jerry nice report I was back home last weekend but the weather was crappy so no fishing was done, need to get down there when the weather is nice


 anytime Rich

you getting any yak time up there
jerry


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah been out in the rivers a ton for the perch run


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice. I got to fish Rudee one day.

Joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great Report and Pics!!! Nice work!

MYT


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys ,yeah it was a nice day even with the wind blowing.
But I'm paying for it now didn't cover the legs with sunscreen that well or the water washed some off burnt all over good .

Jason and Eric went back out sun no luck and I cooked up those blues last night and they where great :beer: soaked them in buttermilk over night breaded in corn mill flour and deep fried mmmmm mighty fine eating .

jerry


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice Report. I was the guy in the beige Heritage with the blue face cover. I met you guys out by the rocks. Good job on the blues. I ended up with 8 for the day.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

robchoi said:


> Nice Report. I was the guy in the beige Heritage with the blue face cover. I met you guys out by the rocks. Good job on the blues. I ended up with 8 for the day.


 aayh man I wish you would have said something ,it would have been an honor to meet ya I've followed your reports on a couple sites LOL you go dude.
I've been meaning to get me one of those face covers , I got toasted out there 
Nice ride to I must say I was looking at those when I got my Big Game.

TIGHT Lines JERRY


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

O Shin Rin said:


> it would have been an honor to meet ya I've followed your reports on a couple sites LOL you go dude.
> I've been meaning to get me one of those face covers , I got toasted out there
> Nice ride to I must say I was looking at those when I got my Big Game.
> 
> TIGHT Lines JERRY


"Honored" makes me feel funny. I always enjoy meeting new people although I'm bad with names. 

I've had mean sunglass burns one too many times, so those face covers work for me. 

See ya next time.

-Rob


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*face cover*

Three people I knew got skin cancer. Cover up and protect you skin.

I like this one. This one does not flap and is quite when windy. Also it is easy to wear sun-glasses. All other do not fit for small head even though they are one-size-fits-all. 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_97319____SearchResults

Joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

:redface:And I always tehought that people just didn't want their mugs on the net!! Go figure!

MYT


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> :redface:And I always tehought that people just didn't want their mugs on the net!! Go figure!
> 
> MYT


----------

